# 2016 Haynie 23 cat (590 hours)



## JLewis7200 (Jan 16, 2021)

Great condition 
2-8â€™ power poles
Mercury 225- 2 stroke (590 hours)
112 lbs (36v) MinnKota ipilot 
Rockford system 
4- JL Audio speakers
Rigid LED bar
Live well with air and bubbler 
Coastline trailer
Great boat
$45k obo

Text John 512-845-72OO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

